# galloping goose



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Went to the denver convention this year and seen a galloping goose at one of the displays. I know that there are several types of this model the one that we seen was made by delton and it was not the long version but the shorter version. It looked great and had phoenix sound.My question is does anybody know of any of these around for sale? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what model you are referring to. The only Delton goose like model would be their old "Doozie". A comparable product is made by Hartland and look like this:










Here is a link to Hartland

Hartland Locomotive Works



The only other Delton product I could think of that might be confused as a Goose would be their old "Inspection Truck". But I doubt it was this old model. It would be tough to conceal a sound system in this model without covering the back section with a box, tarp, etc...


I scanned an image from my old Walthers 1989 catalog showing what the Delton Inspection Truck looks like:










Your best bet to find one of these would be to periodically search on eBay.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You can usaul;ly find these on ebay. Currently there are two Santa Fe Gooses listed. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delton-Loco-Doo...ains?hash=item439a77a7d2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-SCALE-Delton-...ains?hash=item5d260dbef2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 

Randy


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful in your purchase research. The very early ones have only a single driven axle in the power truck and perform poorly. Later versions had both axles driven, and run better but still not great. Final versions had improved gearing and perform pretty well. You can often tell vintage byt the carton they are in. The first Delton stuff mostly had unmarked boxes. 

I would not buy one of these unless I could see and hear it run. While Delton was around you could upgrade the power truck easily. I have no idea what you would need to do now, perhaps the Hartland drive is a direct fit. There were other frame differences in the Hartland version( cannot recall details any longer) compared to Delton, so if memory serves, it was not a plug and play swap. 

These go WAY back, potentially to the Mid-late 80's, so any individual model could be OLD. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope none of these are a gallopping goose. Those are rail cars not even close.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By pete on 02 Oct 2009 02:29 PM 
Nope none of these are a gallopping goose. Those are rail cars not even close. Hmmm, now I'm really stumped. Delton never made anything close to a real RGS Goose. 

Oh wait, maybe you meant *Berlyn* instead of Delton. Yes they made Goose #6, the work goose. Neat model. These pop up on eBay from time to time:












The only other "short" Geese I can think of are: 


Bachmann's Goose #1:











And Accucraft's Goose #2:


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Those on E-bay are I believe the older Delton's he has lowered the price on them to $99 last I looked, he had a couple of Green D&RG ones and a Santa Fe. Also had a hartland too. If you want to see a primo Delton Santa Fe. with a ground up restoration go into Noel's channel or Regal's and look in Video on demand from this tuesday. Noel has shown his with sierra sound in it and how he has restored it just this last Tuesday on my channel just clik on video on deman or come into tonight "live" show and ask he will show it again. It's amazing and the sound "ooooooga oooooga " He can tell you what you will need to do to upgrade from Deltons not so good original. The Regal 
http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel 

http://www.livestream.com/noelw


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Accucraft is the only one that make prototypical gooses.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is what I believe he is talking about a Delton Doozie. I referred him to Noel as he has re done one from the ground up and also put in Sierra sound too. Its neato. The Regal 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Delton-Loco-Doo...ains?hash=item439a77a7d2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

NO it was not a delton doozie. The Berlyn loclmotive works is close to what i saw at the convention.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe it was Accucrafts motror #6 here is a link to the page at rgsrrhobbies in ridgeway colo. they have one for sale. The Regal 

http://rgsrrhobbies.com/index_files/Page1952.htm


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks regal i looked through their site but could not find page 1952.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There _was_ a Galloping Goose at the NGRC in Denver but it was Goose #4 and it was an Accucraft.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By pete on 04 Oct 2009 08:10 AM 
Thanks regal i looked through their site but could not find page 1952. 

CUT AND PASTE THE LINK REGAL


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

HERE'S THE PICTURE IF IT LOADS. http://rgsrrhobbies.com/index_files/image1916.jpg 

GUESS YOU HAVE TO CUT AND PASTE IT TOO!! REGAL


----------

